# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Profetet a.s  e permendur ne Kuran?

## _Mersin_

Ka hadith se ato jane 124 mije profete(nebij) gjate gjithe kohes qe nga Ademi deri tek profeti i fundit .

Allahu thote ne Kuran se jo te gjithe profetet jane permendur ne Kuran.Shume prej tyre jane permendur ne hadithe.

40:78. Ne kemi dërguar pejgamberë para teje, për disa prej tyre të kemi njoftuar me rrëfimet e tyre, e për disa sish nuk të kemi njoftuar, e asnjë pejgamberi nuk i takoi të sjellë ndonjë argument, vetëm se me urdhrin e All-llahut. E kur të vijë koha e caktuar nga All-llahu, zbatohet gjykimi me drejtësi dhe aty atëherë dështojnë ata të kotit.

16:36.
Ne dërguam në çdo popull të dërguar që t'u thonë: "Adhuroni vetëm All-llahun, e largonu djajve (adhurimit të tyre)!" Por, pati nga ata që All-llahu e udhëzoi dhe pati nga ata që ishte i gjykuar me humbje, pra udhëtoni nëpër botë dhe shihni se si ishte fundi i gënjeshtarëve?


1) Ademi

Persa i përket Ademit, ai përmendet shpesh në Kuran sikurse:

Allahu zgjodhi Ademin... (3:33)

Përsa i përket sunetit, edhe aty Ademi përmendet shpesh si profet i Allahut sikurse në hadithin e saktë të transmetuar nga Ibn Hiban në sahihun e tij si edhe nga Tabarani në Muxham el-kebir e të tjerë nga Abu Dharr se ai e pyeti Rrasulin: A ishte Ademi profet?! Rrasuli iu përgjigj: Po. Dhe një nga ata të cilëve Allahu u foli.

2) Idrisi

Po ashtu në Kuran përmendet edhe Idrisi:

Dhe përmend në libër Idrisin. Ai ishte njeri besnik dhe profet (nebij) (19:56)

Përsa i përket sunetit, Idrisi përmendet në vende të ndryshme dhe nga këto në hadithin e natës së Israsë ku Rrasuli takoi Idrisin në qiellin e katërt.

3) Nuhu

Nuhu është i dërguari (Rrasuli) i parë i Allahut ndërkohë që Ademi është profeti (Nebiji) i parë i Allahut.

Ne të sollëm shpalljen ty (Muhamed) sikurse i dhamë shpalljen Nuhut dhe profetëve pas tij... (4:163)

Në sunnah është përmendur shpesh Nuhu dhe ndër të tjerat, në hadithin e ndërmjetësimit të transmetuar nga Imam Bukhari nga Enes ibn Melik se Ademi do u thotë njerëzve që do ti kërkojnë atij që të ndërmjetësojë:- Shkoni tek Nuhu se ai është i dërguari i parë që Allahu dërgoi....

Ndërmjet Ademit dhe Nuhut ka pasur dhjetë breza dhe të gjithë ishin muslimanë sikurse transmetohet nga Hakimi si sahih nga Ibn Abazi se mes Nuhut dhe Ademit ka pasur dhjetë breza dhe që të gjithë ndiqnin sheriatin me vërtetësi. Por ata ranë në mosmarrveshje dhe Allahu dërgoi të dërguar si përgëzues dhe qortues.

4) Hudi

dhe Adit u dërguam vëllanë e tyre Hud (11:50)

Ibn Hiban në sahihun e tij dhe Ibn Kethir në Bidajah wa nihajah transmetojnë nga Abu Dharr në hadithin që flet për të dëguarit e Allahut se Rrasuli tha: Ndër ta (profetët), katër janë Arabë. Hudi, Salihu, Shuajbi dhe profeti yt (Muhamedi) o Abu Dharr.

5) Salihu

 dhe Themudit u dërguam vëllanë e tyre Salih (11:61)

Bukhari transmeton nga Abdullah Ibn Umar: Njerëzit bashkë me Rrasulin pushuan tek një tokë e Themudit e quajtur el-Hixhr dhe ata morën ujë për të pirë dhe për të zënë brumin. (Kur Rrasuli dëgjoi rreth kësaj), i urdhëroi ata të derdhnin ujin që kishin mbushur në puset e tyre (puset e Themudit) dhe brumin tua jepnin deveve për të ngrënë. I urdhëroi ata të mbushnin ujë (për vehtet e tyre) nga pusi ku deveja (e Salihut) pinte ujë.

6) Ibrahimi

Përmend në libër Ibrahimin, njeri i së vërtetës dhe profet (19:41)

Bukhari transmeton nga Aisha se Rrasuli i tha asaj: Unë e di kur je e kënaqur dhe kur je e zemëruar me mua. Unë i thashë:- nga e di Ai u përgjigj: Kur je e kënaqur me mua ti thua:- Jo pasha Zotin e Muhamedit. Kur je e zemëruar me mua thua:- Jo pasha Zotin e Ibrahimit. Unë thashë:- Po (ke të drejtë), por wallahi o Rrasulullah unë nuk braktis veçse emrin tënd (dhe asgjë veç emrit).

7) Luti

...dhe Lutin.... (6: 86)

Bukhari transmeton nga Abu Hurrejra se Rrasulilahi tha: Allahu e mëshiroftë Lutin. Dëshiroi të kishte mbështetje të fortë (kundër kufarëve).......

8) Ismaili

 E kujto Ismailin, njeri i së vërtetës dhe i dërguar profet (rrasulun nebij) (19:54)

Bukhari transmeton nga Ibn Abaz se kur Rrasuli erdhi në Mekë (në marrjen e saj), ai nuk donte të hynte në Kabë ndërkohë që kishte idhuj në të. Ai urdhëroi që idhujt të nxirreshin jashtë. Kështu që i nxorrën jashtë. Nxorrën jashtë edhe piktura të Ibrahimit dhe Ismailit me shigjeta (falli) në duar. Rrasuli tha: Allahu i mallkoftë këta njerëz (që kanë bërë këto piktura). Wallahi, as Ibrahimi e as Ismaili kurrë nuk i përdorën shigjetat (e fallit) për konsultim......

9) Ishaku

E përgëzuam me Ishakun, profet dhe nga të drejtët (37:112)

Bukhari transmeton nga Ibn Abazi se Rrasuli kërkonte strehim tek Allahu për Hasanin dhe Husejnin dhe thoshte: Stërgjyshi juaj (Ibrahimi) kërkonte strehim tek Allahu për Ismailin dhe Ishakun duke thënë:- Allahuma! Kërkoj strehim me fjalët e Tua të plota nga çdo shejtan dhe kafshë helmuese dhe nga çdo sy i keq i dëmshëm e ziliqar.

10) Jakubi

 ... i dhamë atij, Ishakun dhe Jakubin, secilin prej tyre e bëmë profet (19:49)

Bukhari transmeton nga Umm Ruman që ishte e ëma e Aishes se kur e akuzuan Aishen pa të drejtë ajo tha:  Shembulli im dhe shembulli juaj është si shembulli i Jakubit dhe bijve të tij:- Jo! Por mendjet tuaja kanë sajuar këtë histori. Durimi është më i mirë për mua. Është vetëm ndihma e Allahut që duhet kërkuar kundër asaj që ju sajoni (12:18).....

11) Jusufi

...Jusufin (6: 84)

Bukhari transmeton nga Abu Hurrejra se njerëzit thanë: O Rrasulullah. Kush është më i ndershmi nga njerëzit?! Ai tha:- më i drejti ndër ta. Ata thanë:- Nuk po të pyesim për këtë. Ai u përgjigj:- Jusufi, profeti i Allahut, i biri i profetit të Allahut (Jakubit), i birit të profetit të Allahut (Ishakut), i biri i khalilit (Ibrahimit)......

12) Shuajbi

 dhe Midianit i dërguam vëllanë e tyre Shuajbin... ( 11:84)

Ibn Hiban në sahihun e tij dhe Ibn Kethir në Bidajah wa nihajah transmetojnë nga Abu Dharr në hadithin që flet për të dëguarit e Allahut se Rrasuli tha: Ndër ta (profetët), katër janë Arabë. Hudi, Salihu, Shuajbi dhe profeti yt (Muhamedi) o Abu Dharr.

13) Ejubi

....frymëzuam....Ejubin..... (4:163)

Bukhari transmeton nga Abu Hurrejra se Rrasuli tha:  Ndërkohë që Ejubi ishte i zhveshur duke u larë, një tufë karkalecash të artë ra mbi të dhe ai fillojë ti mblidhte ata në këmishën e tij. Zoti i tij i thirri atij:- O Ejub! A nuk të kam bërë mjaft të pasur sa të mos ndikohesh nga çpo sheh?! Ai tha:- Po patjetër o Zot. Por unë nuk mund të jem indiferent ndaj bekimit Tënd.

14) Dhul-Kifl

...dhe kujto Ismailin, Idrisin dhe Dhul-Kiflin. Të gjithë nga durimtarët. (21:85)

Disa nga mufesirinët si Ibn Xharir thanë se Dhul-kifl nuk ishte profet por nga njerëzit e drejtë. Megjithëatë mufesirinë të tjerë sikurse Ibn Kethir thanë se ai ishte profet duke u bazuar në kontekstin e tekstit të mësipërm ngase ai është përmendur me profetët dhe kjo tregon se edhe ai ishte profet. Allahu e di më mirë.

15) Musa

 Dhe përmend Musën, i zgjedhur dhe ishte i dërguar dhe profet. (rrasulun nebij) (19:51)

Bukhari transmeton nga Ibn Masud se: Njëherë i dërguari i Allahut ndau plaçkën e luftës. Një burrë prej ensarëve u ngrit dhe tha:- Wallahi. Muhamed, kjo ndarje nuk është bërë për të kënaqur Allahun. Unë erdha tek i dërguari i Allahut dhe e informova për këtë. Fytyra e tij ndryshoi nga nervat dhe tha:- Allahu e mëshiroftë Musën. Atë e lënduan me më tepër se kaq, e prapë bëri durim.

16) Haruni

Dhe me mëshirën Tonë i dhamë atij (Musës) vëllanë e tij Harunin si profet.

Muslim transmeton nga Mughira ibn Shuba: Kur erdha në Nexhran, të krishterët e Nexhranit më thanë:- Ju recitoni: O motra e Harunit në Kuran, ndërkohë që Musa ka lindur shumë kohë përpara Isës. Kur u ktheva tek Rrasuli e pyeta për këtë dhe më tha:- Njerëzit (e asaj kohe) vinin emrat e profetëve dhe të njerëzve të devotshëm para tyre.

17) Dawudi

 Zoti yt e di më mirë se kush është në qiell e në tokë dhe Ne i kemi ngritur disa profetë mbi të tjerë dhe Dawudit i dhamë zeburin (17:55)

Bukhari transmeton nga Abdullah Ibn Amr ibn el-Ass se Rrasuli tha: Namazi më i dashur për Allahun është namazi i Dawudit. Ai flinte gjysmën e natës, falej për 1/3 e natës pastaj flinte për 1/6 e natës dhe agjeronte një ditë po e një ditë jo.

18) Sulejmani

...Sulejmanin... (6:84)

Bukhari transmeton nga Abu Hurrejra se Rrasuli tha: Njëherë Sulejmani i biri i Dawudit tha:- Sonte do të bëj mardhënie me njëqind (ose 99) gra e secila të lindë një kalorës që të luftojë në rrugë të Allahut. Por nuk tha inshallah. Kështu që vetëm një nga gratë mbeti shtatzënë dhe lindi një mashkull gjysmak. Pasha Atë në duart e të cilit është jeta e Muhamedit, sikur të kishte thënë inshallah (do të kishte pasur djem) të gjithë do të luftonin në rrugë të Allahut.

19) Iliasi

 Dhe Ilijasi ishte nga të dërguarit... (37:123)

20) El-Jasa

Dhe Ismaili, El-Jasa, Junusi dhe Luti. Të tërë i preferuam mbi krijimin (6:86)

21) Junusi

...edhe Junusi ishte nga të dërguarit... (37:139)

Bukhari transmeton nga Abu Hurrejra se Rrasuli tha: Kush thotë se unë jam më mirë se Junus Ibn Matta është gënjeshtar.

22) Zekerijah

Dhe Zekerijah... (6:85)

Muslim transmeton nga Abu Hurrejra se Rrasuli tha: Zekeria ishte zdrukthëtar.

23) Jahja

...Allahu të përgëzon ty me Jahja-n, që vërteton fjalën nga Allahu, profet dhe nga të drejtët (3:39)

Ahmed dhe Tirmidhi transmetojnë nga Harith el-Ashari se Rrasuli tha: Allahu urdhëroi Jahja ibn Zekerijah-n që të zbatojë pesë urdhëra dhe të urdhërojë beni-Israilët ti përmbushin ato, por Jahja po tregohej i ngadaltë. Isa i tha Jahjah-s: Ti u urdhërove me pesë urdhëra dhe ti urdhëroje beni-Israilët ti përmbushin ato. Kështu ose urdhëroji ato ose do ta bëj unë. Jahja tha: O vëllai im! Kam frikë se po ta bësh ti këtë përpara meje, unë do të ndëshkohem ose toka do të më shembet poshtë këmbëve. Kështu Jahja thirri beni-Israilët në Bejtul Makdis derisa xhamia u mbush plot. U ul tek mimbari, lertmadhëroi Allahun dhe tha: Allahu më urdhëroi të zbatoj pesë urdhëra dhe më urdhëroi tu them ju që ti zbatoni: E para është që të adhuroni Atë dhe të mos i bëni shirk asgjë. Shembulli i këtij urdhëri është si shembulli i një njeriu që bleu një skllav me paratë e tij prej letre apo floriri. Ai filloi të punojë për zotërinë e tij por i jepte fitimet dikujt tjetër. Cili prej jush do të donte që shërbëtori i tij të bënte këtë? Allahu u ka krijuar dhe u furnizon ju prandaj adhuroni vetëm Atë dhe mos i bëni shirk Atij, askënd. U urdhëroj që të faleni, ngase Allahu drejton Fytyrën e Tij nga fytyra e robit të Tij që falet derisa robi të mos e kthejë fytyrën e tij mënjëanë. Kur të faleni mos i ktheni kokat sa andej këtej. Po ashtu u urdhëroj të agjeroni. Shembulli i kësaj është si i njeriut mes një grupi njerëzish dhe ai ka ca misk të mbështjellë me një leckë dhe si rrjedhim tërë grupi e ndien erën e miskut të mbështjellë. Vërtetë era e gojës së agjeruesit është më e mirë për Allahun se era e miskut kundërmues. Po ashtu u urdhëroj që të jepni sadaka. Shembulli i kësaj është si shembulli i dikujt që është zënë rob nga armiku. Ia kanë lidhur duart në qafë dhe e kanë sjellë për ti prerë kokën. Ai u tha atyre: A mund të paguaj kompensim për vehten time? Vazhdoi të çlirojë vehten e tij me shuma të vogla e të mëdha derisa u lirua plotësisht. Po ashtu u urdhëroj të përkujtoni Allahun. Shembulli i kësaj është si i atij që armiku po e ndjek pa lodhje. Ai strehohet në një kështjellë të fortifikuar. Kur robi kujton Allahun, ai i është drejtuar mbrojtjes dhe strehimit më të mirë kundër shejtanit. El-Harith pastaj tha se Rrasuli tha:- E unë u urdhëroj ju me pesë urdhëra me të cilat Allahu më ka urdhëruar mua: Ngjitjuni xhematit, dëgjoni dhe respektoni (emirët) dhe bëni hixhrah dhe xhihad në rrugë të Allahut. Kushdo që braktis xhematin edhe sa një pëllëmbë do ta ketë hequr hallkën e Islamit nga qafa e tij përveç nëse kthehet. Kushdo që thërret me thirrjet e xhahiljetit do të jetë nga ata që gjunjëzohen në xhehenem. Ata thanë: O Rrasulullah! Edhe nëse falet dhe agjeron?! Ai tha: Edhe nëse falet dhe agjeron dhe pretendon se është musliman. Pra thërritini muslimanët me emrat e tyre me të cilët Allahu i ka thirrur ata: Muslimanët, robët besimtarë tek Allahu. (Ibn Kethir tha në tefsirin e tij se ky hadith është hasan. Albani e konsideron sahih në sahih el xhami).

24) Isa i biri i Merjemes

 Dhe për thënien e tyre: Ne vramë Mesihun, Isën të birin e Merjemes, të dërguarin e Allahut.... (4:157)

Muslim transmeton nga Xhabir ibn Abdilah se Rrasuli tha: Një pjesë e umetit tim nuk do të ndalen nga të luftuarit për hakun dhe do të jenë ngadhënjimtarë deri ditën e gjykimit. Ai tha:- Isa ibn Merjam do të zbresë dhe emiri i tyre (i muslimanëve) do ta ftojë që të udhëheqë namazin por ai do të përgjigjet:- Jo! Disa nga ju janë emirë për ju. Ky është një nder nga Allahu për këtë umet.

25) Muhamedi

Muhamed është i dërguari i Allahut (48:29)

Bukhari transmeton nga Xhabir ibn Abdullah se Rrasuli tha: Më janë dhënë pesë gjëra që nuk i janë dhënë askujt përpara meje: Allahu më ka dhënë fitore duke u shtirë frikën armiqve të mi një muaj larg. Toka është bërë për mua (dhe umetin tim) vend falje dhe për të marrë tejemum kështu që kushdo nga ndjekësit e mi mund të falet kudo kur të hyjë koha e namazit. Plaçka e luftës është bërë hallall për mua e nuk ka qenë hallall për askënd përpara meje. Më është dhënë e drejta për të ndërmjetësuar. Çdo profet u dërgua tek kombi i tij ndërsa unë jam dërguar tek tërë njerëzimi.

----------

